# Anderten: größte Freizeithalle des Nordens



## Brook (25. Februar 2005)

Moin Leute,

heute morgen stand in der HAZ, das in den ehemaligen Räumlichkeiten der Firma Alli Frischdienst (haben Insolvenz angemeldet) eine mega riesige Freizeithalle entstehen soll:

Gedacht u. gebaut wird an: Einem wettbewerbstauglichen Parcour für Skater, BMX u. Inliner (wir dürfen bestimmt auch). Der Rundparcour auf der Außenfläche ist 220 Meter lang, eine 450 Meter lange Cross-Strecke wird ebenfalls gebaut.

In der Zeitung sieht man schon die Konstruktionen für den Street- u. Freestyleparcour. Nicht das es meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung wäre ... aber auch da kann man sicher mit dem Bike viel Spaß haben (auch bei Sauwetter).

Wer weiss über die Action dort noch mehr? Ich hab all die Infos aus der Zeitung -- Foto krieg ich da leider nicht raus. Der ehemalige Alli Betreiber, übernimt übrigens auch die Leitung der Freizeithalle -- wenn das man gut geht.

Standort lautet wie folgt: Hägenstraße in Anderten


----------



## Brook (25. Februar 2005)

Habe die Homepage nicht sofort gefunden, hier ist sie nun aber. Sieht auch die Webcams an (die höhe der Halle ist Hammer) oder den Lageplan - da ist der BMX- u. Skateparcour drauf zu erkennen:   

http://www.campo-arena.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (25. Februar 2005)

Für alle die nicht wissen wo Anderten ist, es ist ein Stadtteil von Hannover, der süd-östlich liegt.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Februar 2005)

So wie ich das sehe, ist die strecke sowas wie die bmx-bahn in misburg, also null gefälle. Sonst wird das bestimmt ganz lustig, nur ich befürchte, dass der eintritt ganz schön teuer wird, wenn man bedenkt dass man für die yard-skatehall schon 4 blechen muss, und die jungs sind bestimmt nicht aufs profit aus.


----------



## Fh4n (26. Februar 2005)

Am Donnerstag war ich ma wieder auf der Strecke in Misburg mit nem Kumpel.
Wenn man alles schö geshapt und etwas herrichtet wird, dann wäre es bestimmt ein schöner Spot. Als wir da waren, war die Schnee-Schlamm Kombi uns doch zu groß. Nen paar Table sind wa gesprungen, aber nichts besonderes! Eben eine BMX-Strecke...


----------



## Rote-Locke (26. Februar 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> nur ich befürchte, dass der eintritt ganz schön teuer wird, wenn man bedenkt dass man für die yard-skatehall schon 4 blechen muss, und die jungs sind bestimmt nicht aufs profit aus.




Hätten wir bei uns hier oben eine schöne große Halle würde ich noch viel mehr dafür blechen...  

Erstma!


----------



## schwermetall (26. Februar 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Am Donnerstag war ich ma wieder auf der Strecke in Misburg mit nem Kumpel.
> Wenn man alles schö geshapt und etwas herrichtet wird, dann wäre es bestimmt ein schöner Spot. Als wir da waren, war die Schnee-Schlamm Kombi uns doch zu groß. Nen paar Table sind wa gesprungen, aber nichts besonderes! Eben eine BMX-Strecke...



Also, also,
auf die BMX Bahn lass ich nix schlechtes kommen, von wegen "nix besonderes! Eben eine BMX-Strecke...".
Aber leider ist die Bahn, seit es den Verein nicht mehr gibt, ziemlich runter gekommen.
Da muß man im Frühjahr mal was reparieren (so mit Spaten und so, igitt...).

Zurück zum Thema, der Eintritt in der neuen Halle soll so um 7- 12 liegen,
je nach dem, was man so nutzt - und Angebot soll recht groß sein.
Ich bin echt gespannt und werde bestimmt ab und zu mal hinfahren.
Übrigens, dass die Yard nur 4 kostet, liegt daran, dass das ganze ein Verein ist und von der Stadt und von Sponsoren finanziell unterstützt wird.
Ich finde den Preis OK, immerhin hat man absolut keine Arbeit am Hacken und kann einfach nur Gas geben.
Apropos Gas, wenn die Yard noch die die Toiletten so in punkto Hygiene verbessern würde, dass wäre doch "dufte".

P.S. die Misburger BMX-Bahn hat nur einen Table, es sei denn so ein paar Freaks haben die Steps umgebaut


----------



## Brook (27. Februar 2005)

Brook liebt die BMX Bahn in Misburg. Außerdem wohnt doch seine Freundin in Anderten - also direkt um die Ecke. Lasst mal im Sommer häufiger da Treffen. Vielleicht mal campen u. wieder was an der Strecke machen. 

Hät da noch neh Schaufel zu Hause rumstehen. Nur es fehlt mir an Ahnung, Sprünge zubauen. 

Freu mich auf alle Fälle riesig!


----------



## TimX (11. März 2005)

Also der Tagespreis für den Freestylebereich beläuft sich auf 5.
Der Preis geht meiner Meinung nach voll in Ordnung


----------



## Brook (17. März 2005)

Hat schon mal wieder jemand was gehört oder war mal vor Ort?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. April 2005)

ich war heute mit kumpel da und wir haben die strecke schon mal ausprobiert. die war schon fast fertig, aber der zaun war noch nicht da (aber morgen). die strecke ist sehr anspruchsvoll, sowohl physisch als auch technisch. es gibt interessante sprungkombinationen, die wir nicht so ganz vertanden haben. es gab sogar stellen, wo man das gefühl hatte, die wären fehlkostruktionen (z.b ein richtig fetter double, steil und mit richtig loserkante gleich nach dem schwierigen step up und steilkurve sowie zwei ein step down vor einem step up mit 1m abstand dazwischen), aber der besitzer meinte, ein paar bmx-race jungs seien schon alles gefahren und gesprungen. mit etwas übung kalppts auch bei uns irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (3. April 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber der besitzer meinte, ein paar bmx-race jungs seien schon alles gefahren und gesprungen...


na ja, die Leite übertreiben manchmal einwenig.
Ich war mit einem Racer am Freitag auf der Strecke und wir sind die Startgerade gesprungen und haben uns mit den Leuten unterhalten, soviel dazu.
Zur Strecke:
die Strecke ist für eine BMX Strecke mit ca. 800- 1000m sehr lang und die etliche Hindernisse sind sehr anspruchsvoll.
Die Bahn ist noch nicht fertig, d.h. der Belag ist noch nicht richtig komprimiert ( man sackt ein oder bekommt nicht genug Geschwindigkeit ), die Hindernisse haben noch keinen Feinschliff und sind ebenfalls nicht vollständig komprimiert.
Die Konstruktion ist sehr professionell und der Bahnunterbau ist super.
So weit so gut, das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach die Verteilung der Hindernisse.
Auf der Startgeraden, wo man dank Starthügel und frischer Muskeln noch Mach1 hat, sind die Hindernisse (2= kleiner Double und 3= kleiner Table, 1= Step ist OK) so klein, dass man das Tempo drosseln und die Hindernisse "drücken" muß.
Dann folgt eine kleine tempounfreudige Steilkurve und die 2. Gerade.
Und hier geht's los große Hindernisse (4= Step-Double, 5= Table, 6= Speed-Table) und kein Speed, wieder eine kleine Steilkurve und die 3. Gerade.
Diese ist der Hammer!
Sehr große Hindernisse (7= Step, 8= Double, 9= Double, 10= Tripple).
Ich schätze hier dürften selbst die Pro-Racer probleme haben, da man kaum Möglichkeiten hat um Speed aufzunehmen.
Die 3. Steilkurve ist wieder sehr eng (speziell dann, wenn man es doch geschafft haben sollte, den Tripple zu springen) und es folgen noch eine schöne Ansammlung von Steps, Doubles usw. in mittlerer Größe.
Schade, wenn die Hindernisse der 3. Geraden auf der 1. wären, wär alles ziemlich cool.
Überhaupt frage ich mich, für wen die eine Bahn mit so hohem Level bauen.
Ich habe alles fotografiert (insges. 2MB, hat jemand Webspace zum einstellen?), stelle aber mal nur den Tripple, welche das 10. Hindernis ist, rein.
Dann war ich noch in der Halle und habe mich dort mal umgesehen (inkl. Fotos).
Dort gibt es 2 kleine aber feine Street Flächen und als Highlight eine fette Bowl.
Nach meinen Infos ist die Halle aber für Bikes tabu - wohl weil alles ein wenig eng ist.
Bis auf die Bowl ist man als BMXer /MTBer wohl in der Yard besser aufgehoben.
Den Skatern wünsche ich viel Spaß !
Aller Kritik zum Trotz, freue ich mich schon auf die Anlage und werde dort auch bestimmt einige schöne Tage haben, da es dort ja noch andere feine Dinge wie z.B. mehrere Hochseilgärten gibt (unbedingt ausprobieren)


----------



## Brook (4. April 2005)

Würde sagen, kann es kaum noch abwarten ... !!


----------



## Fh4n (4. April 2005)

Wird Zeit, dass wir ma ne Session dort machen!


----------



## Brook (12. April 2005)

Wer fährt morgen zum Tag der offenen Tür ... ?

TERMIN: Führung von 16.00 bis 17.00 Uhr


----------



## winx (14. April 2005)

Ich bin heute zufällig dran vorbei gefahren. Sieht ja ganz nett aus...

Ist morgen ("Führung") oder am WE jemand von euch da?

happy trails,
winx


----------



## Brook (18. April 2005)

War am Freitag da, der Chef hilft selbst fleißig mit ... es wird langsam ... der Golfausziehrasen wurde bereits geliefert und die Bahn sieht echt super cool aus. Vielleicht an der ein oder anderen Stelle echt hart / schwer zu springen, aber mal abwarten.

P.S.: Bin selbst noch nicht gefahren ... aber sagt mein Auge!

Am WE ist Eröffnung ... wer von euch kommt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

